# Hunt Club Membership Drive



## The Dutchman (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you do when people say they will come look at the property, don't show, don't call?   Re-run the ad and hope for some serious interest versus lookie loos.........So here we are, bumping the post looking for some serious new members... Still the same club with a bit more info. Our second property has been thinned. The process has made spots for at least 5 more food plots that we will put in and has opened the property up (as far as seeing deep into the pines). So the property is even better than before.

So here is what I will do for serious interest. I'll arrange to meet on the south side of Atlanta on a saturday morning in a couple weeks and new prospects can follow me to the properties, so drop me a PM and we'll set it up.







New added info at the bottom of the post

Muddy Run Hunt 'N' Club is looking at the possibility of adding 3 or 4 new members. Dues are $500 / Yr.

Club Facts:

1. Two tracts of land.
       a. 496 acres pines and lots of hardwood hollows , beaver pond, creeks etc. adjacent to a trophy club and unhunted private land. Club is located off Pleasant Grove Road on the Upson Crawford line. About 9 miles west of Roberta.

       b. 270 acres of pines and hollows with a huge main power line bisecting the property and a small power line cutting thru a corner. Trophy managed clubs on two sides. This property is about 6 miles south of Thomaston.

Membership includes both properties. We do have a campsite at the Pleasant Grove site. It is primitive, no power or other facilities. Cooks trailer on site, members have campers allowed. We are a club out to have fun and enjoy ourselves (this does include adult beverages at times).

This is a privately run club meaning I own the lease. That said.......

We have no select spots where you cannot hunt. Each member is equal to any other member for hunting spot selection. We all feel like everyone should have an opportunity to harvest deer, turkey etc. Community food plots and salt/mineral licks put in every year. 

On opening day of rifle, all our members seem to have their favorite spot and as a courtesy everyone agrees and lets everyone hunt their favorite opening day spot. After that, the members who have NOT yet harvested a deer get first choice of hunting spots. Guests fall beind members.
(There are plenty of spot choices! Deer have been harvested virtually everywhere on our properties)

A paying member may bring a guest for a fee except on opening weekends.

A paying members son or daughter may hunt for free as long as they are a full time student (untill they graduate, go part time or quit school - hopefully graduate!!).

We are NOT a trophy club. We follow the limits as set forth by the state. We do have big deer and plenty of horns.

If you are interested send me a mesage here.

Some additional information!!
A lot of people have responded and I can understand why. We have been at the same property for nearly 20 years. We currently have 19 members, 1 of which hunts once a year (maybe) and didn't hunt at all last season. 3 elderly members who hunt rarely 2 or 3 times a year so in reality we have 15 active members that hunt regularly. This year we also have two members facing possible job changes with a move out of state. Thats why I'm looking for some additional members. The size of the properties and the layout of the land could easily support additional members even if all 19 are there. If you are serious, we have a work day scheduled to clear trails, roads and put in mineral and salt licks on March 29th. I can send you directions and you are welcome to bring a 4-wheeler and we will take a tour of the properties so you and we can see if it all fits. Just drop me a line with an email address and I'll send you some site maps I made of the properties, directions and a copy of our rules.

Dutchman.............


----------



## redtick (Mar 12, 2008)

*Rabbit habitat*

Do you have rabbit hunters. Does the land have rabbit habitat.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 12, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## woods-n-water (Mar 13, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## jimmy jones (Mar 13, 2008)

*rev jones*

mr dutchman i would like to join your club my name is jimmy jones  phone number is 404 212 8088


----------



## arrowslinger2004 (Mar 13, 2008)

can you tell me how many members total you have?


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Mar 14, 2008)

How many members?


----------



## The Dutchman (Mar 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 24, 2008)

Sent you another PM.


----------



## The Dutchman (Mar 26, 2008)

Bumpity bump


----------



## The Dutchman (Mar 27, 2008)

bumpy


----------



## The Dutchman (Apr 2, 2008)

*What to do with no shows.*

Bump




The Dutchman said:


> What do you do when people say they will come look at the property, don't show, don't call?   Re-run the ad and hope for some serious interest versus lookie loos.........So here we are, bumping the post looking for some serious new members... Still the same club with a bit more info. Our second property has been thinned. The process has made spots for at least 5 more food plots that we will put in and has opened the property up (as far as seeing deep into the pines). So the property is even better than before.
> 
> So here is what I will do for serious interest. I'll arrange to meet on the south side of Atlanta on a saturday morning in a couple weeks and new prospects can follow me to the properties, so drop me a PM and we'll set it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## dixie (Apr 2, 2008)

other than number of acres sounds a lot us us Dutch, looks like you have a great set up and I've seen the pics of what you've done there! Looks great


----------



## stokes62 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a membership card from 1975 where I was a member of a club on this property. Ever hear of Joe Carroll or Troy King ? Junior Gwaltney used to come and share our campfire. He was a big man who cut an iron elm stump for a seat, One night after several adult beverages he sank a double edged ax into the stump. I'd wager that it is still embedded in that stump. I happened by there last year and learned that he had passed on. My best friend of 42 years Johnny Leverett and I, David Gordon would definitly be interested in joining your club if you still have openings. He was also a member then. Please PM me. If not then thanks for bringing back a lot special memories.


----------



## The Dutchman (Apr 3, 2008)

*Bump*

TTT again




The Dutchman said:


> What do you do when people say they will come look at the property, don't show, don't call?   Re-run the ad and hope for some serious interest versus lookie loos.........So here we are, bumping the post looking for some serious new members... Still the same club with a bit more info. Our second property has been thinned. The process has made spots for at least 5 more food plots that we will put in and has opened the property up (as far as seeing deep into the pines). So the property is even better than before.
> 
> So here is what I will do for serious interest. I'll arrange to meet on the south side of Atlanta on a saturday morning in a couple weeks and new prospects can follow me to the properties, so drop me a PM and we'll set it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 7, 2008)

We're still on for a coon hunt after turkey season right Dutch?


----------



## jimmy jones (Apr 8, 2008)

*rev jones*



jimmy jones said:


> mr dutchman i would like to join your club my name is jimmy jones  phone number is 404 212 8088


if you still have opening i would like to join


----------



## murf_ET1USN (Apr 21, 2008)

If you have any openings I would be interested. Thank you,
Steve Murphy


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 21, 2008)

What are the dues


----------

